# Geht das bei euch auch gerade so zäh mit dem Forum



## Stalker2002 (27 Juni 2004)

Irgendwie dauert der Seitenaufbau ewig lange und klatscht ab und zu an einem Timeout auf.
An meiner Anbindung kann es kaum liegen, da alle anderen Seiten wie üblich laufen.

MfG
L.

(Anbindung: 1&1-DSL Vorwahl:091xx)


----------



## Heiko (27 Juni 2004)

Das ist das STRATO-Kompetenzzentrum.
Die Kompetenz ist grade zentral irgendwo auf Lager und nicht im Rechenzentrum.


----------



## Counselor (27 Juni 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist das STRATO-Kompetenzzentrum.


Das was? Naja, letztens hat Strato übers Arbeitsamt Linux Spezialisten gesucht und 1300 Eur brutto/Monat geboten


----------



## Devilfrank (28 Juni 2004)

Na ja...für ein bisserl inkompetentes Rumgefrickel sind doch 1.300 Brutto nicht schlecht...
 :roll:


----------

